# Schwarzes Bild bei 144 HZ / Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx



## MisterLaggy (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich besitze seit neuestem den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx und bekomme ihn nicht mit 144 Hz zum laufen.
Habe den INF Treiber von der Acer Website installiert (musste erstmal das überprüfen der Treibersignatur ausstellen) und das mitgelieferte Displayport Kabel verwendet.

Wenn ich nun in den Einstellungen 144 Hz (bzw. generell alles über 60 Hz) auswähle, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und setzt sich nach den 20 Sekunden wieder auf 60 Hz zurück.
In den Monitor Einstellungen steht er auf DP Version 1.2 (war standardmäßig so). Wenn ich ihn dort auf DP 1.1 stelle, kann ich in Windows 100 Hz einstellen ohne dass das Bild schwarz wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS: Win 10
Graka: AMD Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X

Meine Vermutung wäre ein schlechtes Kabel, aber ich möchte nicht aus einer Vermutung heraus irgendwas kaufen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

<-- Vermutet auch das Kabel. Aber Du möchtest ja auf Vermutungen nix kaufen^^


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. April 2016)

Naja werde es wohl oder übel machen müssen.
DP 1.2 müsste die R9 280X ja auf jeden Fall unterstützen...


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Wenn Du 144Hz auswählen kannst, dann unterstützt es die Karten, ansonsten wäre es gar nicht auswählbar.
Falls ich eine Kabel-Empfehlung loswerden darf: Lindy Cromo. Hat bei mir am UHD-Bildschirm die Probleme beseitigt, die die vier anderen Kabel nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.


----------



## MisterLaggy (6. April 2016)

Bei solchen Problemen gehe ich gerne erstmal ne Runde joggen - und siehe da: Das Problem lag nicht beim Kabel aber irgendwie schon. ;D
Hab die Seiten des Kabels einfach vertauscht und es klappt. Komisch aber dass 60 Hz funktioniert hat und vor allem dass es nirgendwo gekennzeichnet ist dass das Kabel nur in einer Richtung so läuft wie es soll.
Für Freesync muss ich mir dann noch irgendwann ne neue Graka holen, aber das hat Zeit 
P.S.: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

